# A vocal Lark Ascending



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I felt it my duty to alert TC'ers to this beautiful rendition of a firm favourite. Singing the orchestral parts to a lovely solo violin performance by Jack Liebeck, the vocal group Voces8 have with Paul Drayton's clever arranging, re-imagined this beauty with wonderfully expressive results. RVW would've surely approved....


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you so much for this! When I initially saw "A vocal Lark Ascending" I presumed the role of the violin would be transcribed for the voice. However, I think this works much better (maybe this is why professional composers get paid the big bucks). It was easy to imagine the vocal lines as the early morning mist and gentle dawn breeze of the English countryside that the lark ascends over. 

Relatedly, I also thought that the violinist did an excellent job. I've never heard of him but might look him up now.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah, when I saw the thread title I thought of The Swingle Singers but this is quite tasteful. Thank god they didn't try to sing the solo violin part.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gents if you haven't had a look already, I highly recommend you check out Voces8's YT channel where you'll find all manner of a capella renditions from Byrd to Simon and Garfunkel, all impeccably sang. For me they are one of the best vocal groups around.

https://www.youtube.com/c/VOCES8

...and as I saw an ad for Xmas on TV last night, I guess we can officially listen to this big band vocal swing. The arrangement shows considerable stylistic and technical know-how as does the verve of the performance imo. Do I get the prize for the first xmas posting on TC this year?


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

RVW wouldn't recognize modern choral technique. He'd be baffled at the muffled, yawny straight tones everyone is breathing out.


----------

